# What You Think - Does therapy help?



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been kind of wondering about this in general, since I've been thinking about what I want out of therapy and I am comfortable with. I've also come to the conclusion that what makes me comfortable about therapy may not necessarily be what I ultimately want to get out of it (if I even am sure of what I really want).

So, I'm asking all(?) of you out there to give me your opinions. Feel at liberty to discuss at whatever length you wish to when you post (or if you just want to make a short statement or two). I'd like to see what you all think about therapy in general or otherwise.

Your experiences with it are also encouraged to be shared! Thanks!

Note: I'm actually seeing the therapist today, but I suppose I'll read this again _after_ today then.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Therapy won't help _all_ individuals simply because some people have a very tangled set of problems and the likelihood of finding just the right person to help them unravel it is very small. As with most issues "yes" or "no" oversimplifies.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

licorice said:


> Therapy won't help _all_ individuals simply because some people have a very tangled set of problems and the likelihood of finding just the right person to help them unravel it is very small. As with most issues "yes" or "no" oversimplifies.


I, of course, understand, which is also why I explained out the third option there. I do think the variance of opinions will be more interesting also based on whether whatever person has actually done therapy or not.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


> I, of course, understand, which is also why I explained out the third option there. I do think the variance of opinions will be more interesting also based on whether whatever person has actually done therapy or not.


I have, and I still believe that.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

licorice said:


> I have, and I still believe that.


I can agree in my case here too. Although I'm not really trying to allude to whether or not people who've actually done it will particularly feel a certain way, just that it might make the consensus in this thread more interesting and varied.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Therapy will only help if their's a true emotional connection with the therapist, and since most therapists are knowledgable but inexperienced and haven't had panic attacks, social anxiety etc it's hard to find that connection.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it's 30/70. 30 Being the responsibility of yourself. You can't expect a therapist to read your mind, but at the same time, as a therapist you should be able to help people who have a hard time expressing themselves too.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

therapy helps women specially


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

It helps just having someone to talk and to let everything out.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

I assume you mean contemporary talk therapy through a specialist, or, a "professional" BlazingLazer. I guess yes, if I were to answer to how most people respond to therapy according to statistics. How much is placebo?, who knows. What is supposed to be the most scientifically effective therapy available where I live: CBT, is incredibly ineffective for me personally. A half an hour walk makes me feel better than an hour of CBT. This doesn't mean I don't think non-drug therapy can't get better or that there aren't better treatments out there.


----------



## KCfromKC (Oct 19, 2013)

My personal experiences of therapy didn't help. In fact I frequently left my therapy sessions feeling more tearful than when I entered. 
Of course, as has been mentioned by others, it is dependent on the person, the therapist and their connection. 
Personally, I won't be trying it again for a while.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

I have my first ever session tomorrow morning and I'm panicking about it


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

In my opinion, if you come out of a therapy session feeling more frustrated or angry than willing to question the beliefs about yourself, work on what needs to be changed, and hopeful that there is life beyond SA (though it will take time to get there) then it's time to change therapists. 

When I first started therapy I was told that it won't help me if I don't have a therapist who is the 'right fit'. (What the 'right fit' means will be dependent on the client, of course.) I have been through a couple of therapists. I have had some good ones who helped me challenge the beliefs I hold about myself. For me this is the 'right fit'. I have also had others who I wanted to toss out a window, which doesn't help me.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Therapy has been helping me yes, cause I've been bottling so much inside. Ever since I've been talking to my therapist I noticed a change in me. I'm able to talk to her and express myself easier than I used too.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

It hasn't helped me very much yet. I'm really not sure what I'm expecting. I went from starting therapy with severe social phobia to now with severe depression and social phobia. Although isolation probably caused it to get worse. I hate my life.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I think they are helpful, in terms of someone to talk to - a perfect stranger - who won't judge you. 

Basically, someone to bounce ideas off. I'm not sure about you but a lot of social anxiety includes feeling ashamed, lonely and lack of confidence etc. So having a stranger to talk to, in my opinion, doesn't hurt.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

BlueWeepingRose said:


> Therapy has been helping me yes, cause I've been bottling so much inside. Ever since I've been talking to my therapist I noticed a change in me. I'm able to talk to her and express myself easier than I used too.


See, that makes a world of difference too. Having a therapist you like.
I remember sitting down with a therapist in the past, and he just looked utterly bored. I realize they're human beings as well and maybe he had a bad day..or days, but I didn't really enjoy his company, nor his advice.


----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

Most of therapists out there are largely uneducated with regards to social anxiety. Anyone who has not suffered through this disorder themselves are unlikely to be able to understand this disorder properly, and help other people.

Unfortunately, most of therapists out there will be a disappointment.

I'm doing audio therapy currently and couldn't be happier. I truly believe I'm on my way to overcoming this disorder, and even more than that.

Try Questions to Ask Therapists About Social Anxiety


----------

